# Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software



## Hehex (6. Januar 2015)

*Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software*

Hallo, 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop fürs Musik produzieren. Verwendet werden FL Studio und Maschine Software, ansonsten habe ich nichts dergleich großes vor. Da ich jetzt erstmal nur eine begrenzte Summe ausgeben will, sollte der Laptop wenn möglich nachrüstbar sein nur wenn es mit dieser Summe möglich ist. Ansonsten würde ich das Geld nur für das beste investieren. Ich bin bezüglich des Preises nicht sicher, aber um es so zu sagen, wenn ich für 500 alles kriege was ich will, reicht es mir. Ich will nicht viel ausgegeben, nur das nötigste. 

8Gb Ram
Mindestens 2 GHz Quad Core
SSD bevorzugt,  aber bei dem Preis wahrscheinlich nicht drin
Grafikkarte ist kein Gramm wichtig, Laptop ist nicht zum spielen da. 
Einfach damit die Programme flüssig laufen und wenn es geht USB 3.0 aber ist nur so eine Sache nebenbei. 

Daher, es soll ein reines Arbeitstier sein, kein Spielelaptop


----------



## Hehex (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software*

Kann keiner mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software*

Der Notebook Markt ist einfach extrem unübersichtlich. Da ist es schwer ein bestimmtes Modell zu empfehlen.
Am besten ist es wenn du mal bei Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de reinschaust. Dort kannst du sehr gut filtern.


----------



## Kookoma (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software*

Hi.

Fruity ist recht Ressourcenschonend, es seit denn du krachst tausende Plugins und VST´s rein. Guten Vierkerner wäre toll (aktuell spricht FL bei mir nur 2 Kerne an, soll aber mit einen der nächsten Patches kommen das bis zu Acht Kerne angesprochen werden), wenn du rein Audio damit machst 4GB Ram, wenn Video dazu 8 und mehr. Generell machste mit 8 nichts falsch. Graka ist wurscht, da reicht ein Onboardchip für Audio. 

NI-Maschine: Nutzt du die Stand alone oder als Plug? Die sollte mit den oben genannten Specs prima rennen.

Wichtig wäre die Soundausgabe oder willst du (Live-Act) ne Externe nutzen? Mit ner internen kannst du nicht sonderlich hochwertig Rendern und im Club stinkste ab weil dir ein paar db am Master fehlen.


----------



## Hehex (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software*

Ist das Maschine Studio daher als Plug. 
Soundausgabe ist nur für ein Monat über Laptop, dann kommen Boxen, die das regeln sollten.


----------



## rolfrandann (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Laptop für FL Studio / Maschine Software*

Da FL 11 wohl Touch kann und wenn du nur mit einem Notebook arbeiten willst.
Sollst du dir mal das 
Dell 17 7000 -7737-3313 mit 17 Zoll Touch in HD mit i7 4510U 2C/4T 2Ghz ansehen.
Leider schon 900€


----------

